# Photo panoramique sans deformation ?



## gibey (21 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

Je possède un iPhone 5, mais lorsque je prends des photos panoramique avec, celles ci sont déformées. Y a t'il une application qui permet de réaliser des panoramiques en fusionnant plusieurs photos sans donner cette deformation et si oui, laquelle me conseillez vous ?
D'avance je vous en remercie


----------



## kman (6 Février 2017)

[deterrage de topic]
Oui : il y a AutoStitch qui est excellent mais qui n'est plus maintenu depuis plusieurs mois (années?). Si quelqu'un connaît une application pour raccorder plusieurs photos en "panoramique" (mais pas forcé que ces photos soient en ligne ! Enfin alignées horizontalement), je suis preneur !


----------



## r e m y (6 Février 2017)

Je conseille Hugin (interface type années 90, mais particulièrement efficace)

Maintenant, je ne sais de quelle déformation se plaint gibet, mais quand on fait un panoramique à 360° et qu'on met la photo à plat, il y a nécessairement déformation...


----------



## Jura39 (6 Février 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Je conseille Hugin (interface type années 90, mais particulièrement efficace)
> 
> Maintenant, je ne sais de quelle déformation se plaint gibet, mais quand on fait un panoramique à 360° et qu'on met la photo à plat, il y a nécessairement déformation...



Je ne connais pas


----------



## r e m y (6 Février 2017)

On le trouve là: http://hugin.sourceforge.net


----------



## gibey (7 Février 2017)

Merci à vous deux pour ces informations


----------



## kman (7 Février 2017)

Oui merci !
...sauf qu'il s'agit de logiciels pour iOS et le logiciel que vous m'avez conseillé est sur Mac…


----------



## r e m y (7 Février 2017)

kman a dit:


> Oui merci !
> ...sauf qu'il s'agit de logiciels pour iOS et le logiciel que vous m'avez conseillé est sur Mac…



Rien n'interdit de prendre les photos avec l'iPhone, puis faire l'assemblage sur le Mac.


----------



## kman (7 Février 2017)

Oui oui [emoji4]


----------



## kman (20 Mai 2017)

Par contre je viens de passer à peu près une heure à chercher sur l'app store et différents sites internet une application qui puisse remplacer Autostitch sur iOS (l'équivalent de Hugin), mais je ne trouve pas. Quelqu'un aurait une référence, un lien un nom ?


----------

